# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Below is ruby74's last message as it contains details of your Christmas menu, yum! 

hello.

the xmas menu is £19.95. i need to know choices a. s . a . p. !!!!!!!!!!!!!

if you dont want to eat off the xmas menu,then say so please, cos i will just fone and say we will have the ordinary one, but 3 courses off that will cost more than £20 i would think
but can we decide cos it has to be a concensus, i dont have a copy of the ordinary menu.

thanks in anticipation of your co operation 
claire

ps .piper....turkey escalopes!....best wishes to piper , pasha ,and puss for today xx



Rachel xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello rachel..our super smashing lovely moderator 

thank you for that mi duck..you saved me a job!

big big congrats on your twins.....wow !.....i bet you get a few smiles from our thread...and a few headaches...its sooooo long!
thanks again wishing you all the very best of love and luck...with that precious cargo
claire..aka; ruby74 x

ps..how rude of us not to invite you....if you wanna come give us the nod!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there

Just got back from my review with Dr Shaker - nice man with excellent taste cos he said he liked my handbag...  

We've arranged to have another go, starting after my Dec period.  Doing short (aka slow!  ) protocol again,  but 3 menopurs a day instead of 2 this time to try and encourage more follies to kick in and grow this time...

Piper/Pasha - on tenterhooks waiting to hear how you both got on...... 

Clur - Taleggio is italian cheese, smells of old socks, tastes much better than it smells - hey does that make me posh then?  

Salmon, chicken and bread & butter pudding for me - and a hoist to remove me from my seat after.....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Me again

Forgot to mention..

When Dr Shaker wrote the drug prescription for my next cycle I noticed he'd left off the voltarol pain killer suppository (or is it muscle relaxant - don't know!) that you take just before EC.  When I asked about it he explained they were starting to use paracetamol instead as they'd had good results with it at another clinic.  

Had voltarol for my last EC and it all went fine and dandy,  so I wasn't terribly enthusiastic about dropping it for good old paracetamol and so he agreed to put the voltarol back on.  Have any of you gals used paracetamol & temazepam for EC?  Was I just being a complete wuss?   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry I've not been about, I've been really busy.

Sounds like you are all sorted for your Xmas do   

Puss, I had the same as you, the voltarol pain killer suppository so I cant help you.  No, I dont think you are wuss.  I would nt want to scare anyone who has nt been for EC, but, I'd want to strongest pain killers too.  

Hope you ladies are all looking after yourselves   and looking forward to Xmas.  I know I am.  I've been getting REALLY bad endo pains so I cant wait for my surgery    on the 1st Dec!!!!  I've also been cheered up by some of the success stories on the endo board as we have had some very long awaited positive results   (not had ANY in ages prior this).

Take girls and enjoy the Friday feeling.

Love and luck.

Becca  
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Just A quickie girls to tell you that..............................


Piper is having ..............................................TWINNIES! 

Her phone line is down so she can't post but she will be back with us asap!

I'm seeing her tomorrow is anyone has any messages!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Wow, Piper, that's wonderful!!!    I bet you cant believe it!!!

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yayyyyyyy Piper !!!

                

DH & I are both chuffed to little pieces for you both - well done there girl!!  

love
Puss & Mr Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Piper you clever girlie....

                

What fantastic news....... so so happy for you both.......  

Sorry didn't get to see you today...... we got whisked upstairs...... just you take special care of yourself and the little ones ......speak soon

Love Pasha xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi congrats to pipper   twins well done pasha good luck on the 2ww look after your self puss i am having the voltarol is it good forget paracetamol lol            love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone...... had to do separate post above ....... because it's such good news  

Becca..... Pleased to hear ENDO thread has cheered you up a bit....... It's nice to be reminded there is light at the end of the tunnel     Not long till surgery....... nearly there ..... take care xxx

Claire.....  Hello sweetie..... how you doing?  My 80's heart throb was...... wait for it........ NICK KERSHAW.... but didn't stick to just the one..... have to agree with everyone else's choices as well..... yummy     I love 80's music.... I've got loads in the car..... imagine if someone stole it and turned up the base     ..... they'd bring it back !!!!!         
Will send you pm
Take care  

Piper....Oh yes please...... George Michael.... yummy yummy yummy I've got love in my tummy....... he gets even better as he gets older don't you think?  Just a shame it's always the good ones that go to waste !!!!!  

Puss..... Dr Shaker is lovely isn't he?  Sounds like it was all good news.... how do you feel?  Do you feel better for knowing what the next step is?  Really pleased for you both    As for the VOLTAROL..... I think it's really scary that they're even contemplating changing it for PARACETEMOL ....  even if it does have "good results".  Everyone has different pain thresh holds I know  I certainly wouldn't have coped with that.  I only just managed on the voltarol and Tamazepam    Well.... you got what you wanted.... that's the main thing.... well done!!!  I'd fight for it too if I have to go through all this again!

Hi to everyone I've missed ...Deb Bee, Caza, Rach, Mel..... hope you're all o.k       

Well as you know I had ET today.... thought I'd bump into Piper.... but sadly not....got whisked upstairs straight away!!!

Got some  good embryos......5 in all.... had x2  seven cells embryos put back in.... had the other 3 put on ice!!!!

I feel fine..... still bit sore from EC but every day gets bit easier.  Can't believe I'm finally on the 2WW.  I test on the 28th  .  Can't believe we've finally got this far.... but I know the hard bit has only just begun really..... the waiting..... and then the result.... 

If anyone's got any advice for me...... then I would welcome it with open arms!!!!  (Thankyou to those who already have     )  I'm trying hard to remember to "take it easy".

Well.... better go.... I can hear the sofa calling me...... no doubt I'll be on here virtually everyday now .... I'll be boring you all silly      

Speak soon
Much love Pasha xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
        Sorry for not being around for aaaaaaaaaages but I've been busy. Started a new job and just been generally, well, busy!
I've been trying to catch up on the posts but I think I'd need about another month or so to do it....... you ladies can talk for England 

I'm due to start my treatment at long last!!!!! YAY. I've been put on the long protocol. My appt with the nurse is on the 22nd December and AF willing I should start on my 'drugs' 6th January. I'm a mixture of excited and REALLY nervous. I'm actually feeling a little sick as I type this LOL.

Any hooooo, Enough about me .............................

PIPER .... OMG ........      
I'm seriously happy for you. Well done hun. xxxxxxxxxxx

PUSS, Looks as if our paths may cross at the clinic. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxx 

Deb, How's it going hun? I've been trying to read back on all the posts but keep getting all muddled up. What's happening with your treatment? Hope it's all in order  I did however manage to catch the part about your DH at halloween on his birthday. All I can say to that is OOH ERR Missus!!! 

Bailey, Hope the 'bump' is fine and dandy. Bet you're looking 'swell' 

Pasha, Hope all is going well in yor 2WW. Take it easy hun. Fingers,toes and other bodily parts crossed  

I'm going to have to go back and read some more of the novel to do more personals cos I keep getting muddled up on who,what,why and when!!! My memory aint what ot used to be. 

Looks like you'e got Christmas sorted ladies. I'd have liked to have come but seems I may be a little late. Maybe I could mosey on down a little later on and indulge in a pineapple juice with you all 

OOOH .... and my 80's Idol was ............................... dare I say it.............................................

                                          TONY HADLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Love to you all,

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Pasha, I've got everything crossed for you.  That's wonderful news about the frosties too  .  I think it really knowing you have some frosties really takes the pressure off you  .  You just give your tummy a bit of rub and tell those embies to divide.  When do you test ?

A big hi to all you other ladies  

I'm off to some friends tonight and shall be on the old tinto vino   (dont be jeolous now now Pasha, lol).

Love

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

just to say huge congrats to piper on her twins, wishing you all the very best of luck and love.xx 


thanks to pasha for the cheque. recieved it this am.x. good luck hun. take it easy girl. not long to wait 


teen idols update;
claire;morrissey
rach;john taylor
piper;george michael
deb bee;nick heywood
ginny; nik kershaw, jordan knight(new kids), ali campbell, bob marley??,bobby brown
michelle;tony hadley;
pasha; nik kershaw

still awaiting confessions from; juliet, puss, caza , kazzi,reb!...come on gurls dont be shy!

anyway ,,keepin it brief..hi you lot 
love claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Firstly can I say to piper.....

YIPPEEEEEE....WOW ....thats Fantastic...         bet your well chuffed sat here like a mad woman smiling away.....TWINS.........

Puss - Good news about your Appt with dr shaker. ..will be starting in Jan then.... have a feelin I may be joining you will see what Paula says on weds...

Becca - Not long till Dec 1st...glad your feeling positive reading the endo thread...bet there more serious than us nutters.. 

Pasha - Hows the 2 ww wait going hope youve got your legs up... ...enjoy your time watching daytime TV...  ....lovely....

Michelle - Nice to have you back mate... ...thought youd got lost...hows the doggy.....
Not long till jan think i may be starting jan too... 

Clur - sorry about not getting back sooner couldn't open menu so went back to other thread...I'll have starter chicken...main Turkey....and pud profiteroles....yummy...  will put the cheque in the post tomorrow when i see my sis as i'm still in the dark ages and haven't got a cheque book.... 

Juliet - Hows you.... what have you been up to this weekend buying more designer baby wear....still reading about hypno birth...

Hi to anyone i,ve missed will try to catch up later going to see my DH mum as shes not very well....have fun laydeesss

deb bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Clur As I'm going slightly mad..  I forgot how much money you wanted....
Don't say it I know I'm losing my marbles...... 

Thanks
Deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, I've had a very chilled one!

Piper - has it sunk in yet honey?, Hope you get your phone line sorted out today so you can re-join us!

Pasha - Hope those feet are up and you've got DH running round after you! only 1 week to go until you test, I love being a Sheff girl and testing early don't think I could cope until day16 

Puss great news about starting again in the new year! not sure my nerves can cope with you Clure and Dee Bee all cycling together though!

Clure - hope you had a lovely weekend at work! what are you up to this week?

Juliet - how are the pooch's? hope there finally on the road to recovery! Is it your 3/4D scan this week?

Dee Bee - hope your mum in law is not too poorly!

Becca - Hows the hangover? hope you had a really good night with your friends on Saturday

Michelle - Welcome back, wondered where you'd got too! whats the new job?

Nothing much to report from our house! other than I have managed to split Murray's scar again! yes it was doing what your all thinking! YIPPEE I'm no longer a virgin!

Lots of love
rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach...What can I say congrats on the virgin front...      ...was it worth the wait... ....I thought you would have broke him in gently.....   ..poor murray..... ...hope he recovers quickly....

deb bee x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi, what's all this about confessions then ?  

Us endo girls like to talk a lot about our bowel problems (well, I do, lol)    But I wont subject you to that, lol.

What sort of confessions you are all revealing then?  Is this something to do with your Xmas party?

Rach, glad to hear your are not a virgin anymore    Poor Murray, not wonder he is in tatters.  Hope he better soon.

Me and the girls have been doing the 'What time is it? Cheeko (sp?) time' dance at work...come on, you know what I mean    They are concerned I'm not going to make it the works Xmas party a week after my op so they said they would get a wheelchair for me    I've got my frock ready just in case  

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!!
                  just a quick word again as imaoff to work again!!.im covering for a couple of staff that are off due to our shop being robbed last week!.my 80s pop idol was .............paul young!     

piper...WELL DONE MATEY and a big   on ur twinnies!!!.make the most of the sleep u get now!   

hi 2 juliet,becca,rach and mel xxxxxx

                                                  love and hugs kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Ok Somebody Own up what have you done with Juliet and Clur.....its so quiet... ...have you been abducted again...hello where are yoouuuuuuu...
Well have my appt with paula at care tomorrow not sure what to expect hope she says something i want to hear get a bit fed up of the negative all the time..... 

Well Becca - What can I say Chicco time oh my god you cannot be serious.....You need some serious therapy.. 

Kaz - Paul Young can see where your coming from hun....hows it going..

Mel - Babies n families are difficult I know... I feel better not being around them...but hopefully the tension has now been broken and things may get better... ....

Michelle - hows things...

Pasha - Hope your still resting got your feet up and DH waiting on you hand and foot...prehaps you could get him to wear just a pinny... 

Puss- Hows you...

Piper - Hows it going with the footy team... 

Hi to everyone else will catch uplater...

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb when u did short protocol how long was u before   came i stopped taking hrt Fri i spotted a bit on sun but still no AF i am stressed hi to every one else                    love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there laydees!

Just been for a day 2 blood test at the clinic - Doc suggested they do one before the next cycle.  Maybe they think my hormones will have shot up on my 40th or something....  

Caza - I took the last white HRT tab on Friday night and came on the following Sunday lunchtime.  If you're getting worried I'd give the clinic a call and have a chat with one of the nurses.  Good luck - when I was at that stage I felt really strange actually wanting AF to arrive for once..

Hi Mel - good to see you back again.  Hope it went ok with your nephew today.  

Pasha - hope you're being a good little bakewell pud and taking it nice and easy.  Not long now - how are you doing?

Rach - you saucy mare - playing rough with the poor man!  Glad the drought is over for you though..  When are you jumping off the building then?  Put me down for a fiver & bring photo's to the xmas do!

Juliet - how are you feeling - have you sussed out how to hypnotise yourself yet? Are your furry friends well again now? 

Clur - the cheques in the post!  Teen idols - well have to say that i was very fickle and changed my mind regularly, but Phil Oakey & Martin Shaw from the Professionals were up there for quite a while...    Come to think of it - Mr Shaw still does it for me now....  in a distinguished grey sort of way....

Piper - get a man in to fix your tinternet - we're missing you!  Hope you're not feeling to icky and taking it easy!  Stuff the housework!

Michelle - great to hear you're starting treatment.  Try not to be too nervous - we're all here (well unless the aliens really have grabbed Clur and Juliet) and we'll keep you smiling!  

Deb Bee - I hope the appt tomorrow brings the right answers for you and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.    Keep smiling..

Becca - haven't a clue what the cheeko dance thang is but I'm sure you looked great doing it!  Have they told you how long you'll need to recover from the op?  Hope you get to wear your party frock!
  
ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

At last!!!
Can you believe in this day and age that it can take 5 days to fix a fault on the phone line  Rest assured i have been doing lots of complaining!!!
But firstly let me say that i'm so glad to be back in touch!! Its been very lonely 
Thank you all for your congratulations, dh and I are completely over the moon if a bit shocked and dare I say it scared at times!!  Scan was fab and it was such a relief to see a heartbeat or two!! If i get clever in the next few days I will try and get the picture up!! It's a very interesting picture of my 2 blobs!! Have a midwife appt tomorrow, so that should ease the shock of being discharged from care  

Rach, you've had me in tears of laughter... poor Murray, just when he was nearly healed!! Hope you picked a good time at least so that you can put those sticks to good use!!

Pasha, Sorry i missed you hun, hope you're surviving - not long now til test day!! Sending you lots of   

Puss, Glad the review went well, Dr Shaker is my hero!! A painless EC and no pain after !! You can't beat that! Would definitely recommend EC on a Friday!  Seriously it all sounds good news and hopefully the extra menopur will help, lots of luck for the new year, if dr Zhao doesn't do a natural miracle before then 

Reb, Good luck for op on 1st December - we'll be thinking of you!

Mel, lovely to have you properly back! Gosh you were greedy with your 80's heartthrobs!!

Clure, hope you've got my cash off Rach, and that she's not spent it on herself  !!!

Juliet - how are you and Freddo? Have fun with your 3d scan!! Can't wait til Bubble and Squeak look like real people!!

Michelle, welcome back and good luck for your cycle in January!

Caza, i was the Monday after stopping the tablets on Friday - why don't you give Paula a ring and see what she thinks? She may want to test your blood anyway!

Love to anyone i've missed
lots of love a very happy Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper nice to have u back phoned care yesterday they said not to come for bloods till Friday so its Nealy a week before she had come AF that is right got to to work speak soon love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, I got my FSH levels today and it is 12.8   Not a happy bunny.  I guess I expected it really but I was hoping for a better result.  Oh well, sorry for the 'me' post.

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...
What a crap day went to Care to see Paula and she wants me to do dipsticking for my dec period as well.... thought I may be starting my treatment in dec....   EC around Xmas time...but because of my Ovulating or not as the case maybe...she wants me to do another month..   before I dipsticked last period I normally ovulate around day 16/17 told paula this and when she worked the dates out it would fall over the period they would be shut...  so has said to start begining of jan...unless I ovulate before 10th Dec which is unlikely...so really disappointed I know its only another month but got myself prepared / excited for Dec...drove home crying couldn't pull myself together got a banging headache now with crying to much.....can't wait to get home from work....

Caza - Not started my treatment yet so sorry I cant help you..did you give care a ring about your blood tests...

Mel - How you doing...hows the family (Sister in law)

Puss - Phil Oakey hope you didn't have the haircut hun... ...when does your treatment start have you got any dates..

Piper - What lovely words...Discharged from CARE..  ...I've got to interesting blobs...well my dh thinks so...  ....but would be great if we could see yours on your message.....bet your so happy..... 

Pasha - Not long now hun whens your test day....hows the resting going...

Becca - How you doing Hun....

Juliet - Hows things hun with you and freddo....bet youve got a lovely belly....

Rach - Hows Murray... ...has he healed yet.....remember gently does it... 

Clur - Where are you are you on nights.....or have you been sectioned ... .. or worst still run off with the Xmas club....   only joking hun hope you are ok.

Hi to anyone i've missed will catch up later to see how your all doing after a bottle of wine or two.... 

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi deb bee those bloody pee stick so sorry about TX not happening in DEC i hope u ovulate before the 10th hi reb some people have said acupuncture can help fetch fsh down a bit mine was 10.5 well AF came today   so go for bloods on Fri take care all  love caza


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

afternoon 

apologies for not bein around of late but been workin 7 straight shifts , so off now for 2. back on nites next week.boo hiss! 

deb bee.. hows it gone hun?...been thinkin of you today..positive news i hope.
got your fiver today, ta very much. your very  trusting, puttin cash in the post, you know how dodgy these royal mail people are 

melanie...my god like how many posts yesterday!!!!!.
obviously i  was gonna post your teen idol ,i had done with everyone else. bob marley... hunny hes hardly gods gift is he? thats all!!... your other choices were better. hey i used to have my french book backed in a poster of ali campbell...oh ..back in my youth!
ooh you were all stern...."young lady!."..hee hee... im not so young now!
no i was barmy before the alien abduction!
anyway mel..fab to have you back chuck...chin up!x havnt had a mo to pm you, but
i will answer your question!

puss....thanks got your cheque too on tuesday , and the card!
top news about your january cycle...hope this is the one!...hey the ruby aint havin no paracetamol...give me the drugs now!!!!, actually must check my own prescription see what phil " the man" lowe put on mine.
actually this bugs me about care they constantly mess about with the drug protocols..totally  unneccessary. paracetamol is way stronger than voltorol espescially rectally......
i dismount the soap box!
ooooh phil oakey...yeah baby..hey seen him last year in sheff up near the forum...hes still fit for a old lad!

piper....super duper news . yup got the dosh from rach ta mi duck....oh my god how bloody ace must it be to see two babies on the screen ..still cant believe your having twins. hey youll be able to scoff yourself silly and really be able to say " actually im eating for two". cool!  anyway ..take it easy. have you decided upon a house yet? when do you move?

becca....sorry about your levels hun. do yours fluctuate. mine did , once they were a lot higher than that too.
dont feel sorry for doing a me post..were all here to offer support. not long now till surgery. are you thinking that the raised fsh may indicate  early menopause?...some clinics will treat you if your fsh is higher..not sure about sheff tho. hang on in there  gal x

michelle. welcome back. good luck in january. wow you  and deb bee!
i will pm you the booking details of the xmas meal and if you want you can sort yourself a place out. x

rach..rampant rach..congrats on popping your cherry!...maybe you shouldnt have been sooooo ruff with murray tho. owch!

juliet....details of the 4 d scan purlease...cant wait to hear all about it. will pm you my shifts as now know what im working all the way up till xmas. hope you managed to grab some sleep today.x. hey were still waiting to hear who your teen idol was...whats up ..was it noddy holder or keith harris..roger de coursey even?

pasha.. hows you hun.. come on you promised us extra posts  now your on the 2ww.
pay day is the same as your test day..so double excitement there for me. hope your ok.

hello to everyone else.

teen idols;
claire ; morrissey
rach; john taylor
deb bee; nick heywoood
piper; george michael
mel; bob marley...etc etc ....half the male population!
puss; phil oakey /martin shaw
pasha; nik kershaw
kazzi; paul young
michelle ; tony hadley


chico,,,,oh my god..the mans a plonker...cant sing ..cant dance..ugly as sin. sorry i think its a travesty some of the other poor sods got voted off to keep him in. shane ..hello!!  hey juliet reckons she saw him when we went to the trafford center....hmmm , think she needs to put them jam jars on more often!

love clure x

debbie..you just posted whilst i was typing  this, oh hun im sorry thats crap when youve psyched yourself up only to have your hopes dashed. blooody hell. grrrr. listen devour some wine, have some chocolate, and think on, .  theres a few of us gonna be at in january , so we ll all be able to get  each other thru it. take care hun.... january will be here in no time at all. my periods are all over the place too its bloody  ( pardon the pun) typical isnt it..
aunt flo ..i hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening all 

Deb - I was hoping I'd be able to start my next round (short (bloomin slow!) protocol) after my next period in middle of Dec, which would mean starting the HRT just after Xmas then injections/EC some time in Jan, but just been looking at the calendar and counting (on fingers and toes!) and I reckon I'll fall foul of the clinic being shut at Xmas too      It's a b*gger isn't it,  but I suppose they'll need some holiday to cope with us all descending on them in Jan.....    

And yes I'm ashamed to admit I did have the dodgy phil oakey haircut too....   
If I'm plied with enough wine I may even be persuaded to show you a photo to prove it at Ha Ha........    

Big hello to all you other lovely laydees - bloomin cold out innit!  I've had my furry hot water bottle in bed for the last three nights (DH complains when I put my cold feet on his bum to warm them - I reckon what's his is mine and his bum's definately included....)  Anyway if it gets any worse I'm going to have to get a big passion killer "button up to the chin" granny nighty too!!

Brrrrrr....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

puss....please please please bring the phil oakey hair cut foto,
id love to see it. 

infact think we should all fetch child hood fotos / skool fotos etc. that would be a hoot. you lot wouldnt recognise me on my  childhood ones..i was blonde..cute ..and under 10 stone! 
clure x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin  laydees.....

Feel slightly yuk this morn.. ..too much wine last night with the biggest bar of chocolate I could find...also chewed my DH ears off all I can hear him saying is it will soon be Jan....poor bloke think I drove him mad with going on all night...... ...

Becca - FSH 12.8 ...my FSH fluctuates and is quite high, same as caza 10.5 think its pot luck what its going to be every month.....not long till your op hang on in there...

Caza - Glad  Af  arrived for your bloods tomorrow...

Puss - Me thinks well all be there in Jan hope they can cope... ...hope they,ve booked on on site counseller for themselves think we may drive them over the edge....  ....Don't believe the haircut youve got to bring the piccie with you bet its a purler... 

Clur - Glad you got me fiver have to agree dodgy folks in royal mail..   Nites next week, nice..... begining to think you'd done a runner.... ..Who is Ali Campbellagree with you on bob marley...think we should defo see the Puss Oakley get up.. ..

Hope everyone else is Ok Piper, PAsha, Mel, Michelle...come on girls where are you.....are you all doing your Xmas shopping....

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had a Sh*te day yesterday the NHS are doing a re-grading system and needless to say I didn't get want a wanted, rest assured I will be appealing and god help them! Actually told the Director of HR to find himself a new trainer yesterday as i wasn't working on that band! he told me not to be too hasty and lodge an appeal! was tempted to say yes I'll lodge it right up your AR*E you smug BAS*ard but restrained myself!

To top it all I'm off to a funeral this morning for a lovely old guy that i used to look after!

Becca - can't offer much advice on FSH levels never been told what mine are  is your endo op likely to make any difference to them? are Sheff still happy to treat you with that level?

Kazzi - hope your colleagues are not too traumatised by the robbery! did anyone get hurt? didn't see anything on the news!  whole heartedly agree with your your lusting after Paul Young he was well fit!

Mel - well done for having your nephew hun that must have been really hard but every step forward is a good one! not sure I got your last PM  think the last one was Monday!

Caza - great news that the old witch has turned up and your ready for bloods tomorrow, best of luck with them!

Puss - I will be jumping off the building on the 3rd so will make Murray take lots of photos to show you! thanks for the fiver! Clure very kindly bought me some Wonder Women pants so will of course be wearing them! HHMM Phil Oakey now he was very sexy! would love to see the photo!

Piper - great to have you back girlie we've missed you!, how are you feeling? is it your midwife appt today? best of luck with it if it is!!!! make sure you ask for an early Scan with it being twinnies! did you talk to your boss about the transfer?

Dee Bee - ahh hun so sorry your treatment has been postponed, try to look on the positive side that having treatment over Christmas would have been extremely stressful particularly with trying to time things for the clinic closing. Jan will be a positive new start for us all! you lot having treatment and me turning into the evil clomid witch!

Clure - Good to see you back hun was starting to get worried about you! hope your enjoying your days off! can't blo*dy believe how many nights you do! think we both need a new job! any ideas! was Ali Campbell UB40 or am I thinking of someone else?

Juliet - where are you honey? do we need to have another whip round to save you from the aliens! how was the scan!

Pasha - where are you?? have the aliens been abducting from Bakewell as well! thought you'd be on here every minute bored out of you mind on the lovely 2ww! hope your doing ok!

Michelle - are you going to join us for the meal??

shall we start  new poll of who we really fancy now!

Lots of Love to you all
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry it's a quicky, I'm at work.  It did nt occur to me that CARE might not treat me.  I'll have to give them ring when I get chance.  Got myself in a bit of state last night   all the time.  The op may make my FSH levels worse as good tissue may be destroyed which reduces ovarian function further.

I'll do personals tomorrow girls, thanks for listening  

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
No time to post properly but just wanted to reassure you all......
My fsh is fairly high at 10.9 and not only are care happy to treat me but it worked!!! double!! 
Please keep your hopes up girlies - it will work!
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Becca

Don't listen to me honey I was only asking didn't mean to upset you! I'm sure they will treat you as they treat women who have gone through the menapause, I only really mentioned it as i think some of the clinics do specialise in ladies with a higher FSH

So sorry Hun

Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

becca ;
i didnt mean to add to your upset either.
i can say tho that i shouldve had my ivf 2ND attempt in june , but my fsh was way high at about 20 !!!!, but then the following month it was around 6.
i asked dr lowe at my review if he thought i was  heading toward early menopause and he said no, and that it was a  glitch.
i think the best thing to do is to speak to one of the nurses or cons. cos were all different and could all probably give you a different tale.
hang on in there babe
claire xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone........ I'm still here.........just a bit quieter than I imagined ! (Which is something because if you knew me - you'd know I don't do quiet!)

Deb Bee.....How's DH's Mum?  Nothing serious I hope?  As for indulging on the wine and choccie........ Why not? That's exactly what I'd do in the same circumstance...... in fact I'll be hitting the booze, choccie and **** all at once on Monday night depending on my result........  
Take care sweetie xxx

Hi Becca..... hope you're alright ?

Puss..... Great to hear treatment starting in Jan!  Glad someone else uses hubby's derriere as a hot water bottle...... what else is it there for?  As for granny style up to chin nightie..... I'm not ashamed to say I've got a huge 'all in one' type baby grow..... now that's a passion killer!!!  Get into that if you can!!!  Imagine what Trinny and Suzanna would do if they got hold of that?

Juliet.... hi sweetheart.... just sent you message  

Piper......Bet you can't stop smiling can you?  I would be too !!!  I'm a twin ...... you've got double  the trouble          .  Must admit.... I feel closer to him than my older sister (not that we speak anymore..... different story)  We don't have any 'Twin' moments...... but did know he was going to come off his motorbike..... and he did ..... I've always been protective over him and still am.... love him to bits.  Whenever I get really drunk I always kiss him and tell him I Love him......... poor lad!!!  Take care of yourselves xxx

Rach..... Splitting Murray's scar...... you sadistic woman you!!  You haven't both got a secret fetish for playing Doctors' and Nurses' have you by any chance?  Well if so...... just stop it...... you've gone to far    .  By the way....  was you who went on the Makaton course ?  It's great isn't it?   Hope you're both o.k anyway xxx

Becca..... what's with the Chicco thing?  Get him off..... better not catch you at any Christmas  do.... doing the Chicco dance...... or dancing around handbags.......or dancing to the birdy song.... or itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini malarkey..... or I'm going to have a word with your Consultant and ask him to to put you're legs in a cast .... until festive season is over    Only joking....  would like to see this Chicco dance thing..... you coming out on Xmas do? Take care sweetie xxxx

Mel.... difficult one with the Nephew situation..... but see it as a positive move forward.... you should be pleased with yourself.... could you have done that 6 months ago?  Take things slowly and in your own time xxx

Claire.... shift work and night shifts..... how do you manage? I couldn't do it..... tried it for short time but left because of  unsociable hours!!!  How selfish is that?  What do you do by the way if you don't mind me asking?  As for bringing some photo's from school..... you wouldn't recognise me either... they say never trust a man who's eye brows meet in the middle.  What about a girl ?           Thank God for tweezers..... it changed my life....... suddenly other children stopped running out of the play house when I went in..... 
Hi Michelle, Caza..... anyone else I've missed  

I'm o.k at the moment..... been watching all the episodes of LOST back to back which has kept me amused.  Have been signed off work for  2 weeks (started Monday).  It will also cover me for the  result ........ give me bit of time to get my head around it  

Feel weird at moment.  I feel very negative about it all.... I suppose it's for self preservation really.  At the beginning of the week I felt optimistic and excited ...... now I just  keep reminding myself that the chances are slim..... I hate waiting...... I'm incredibly impatient.  I feel a bit bloated still.... but not much.  My boobs ( what I've got) don't seem as sore ...........and I'm craving chocolate.  All the things I usually get before AF comes!  But from what I've read on this site..... you just never know.  I'm just trying to prepare myself for a negative..... some how I'm thinking  it's supposed to make things easier on the day........ though it probably won't......  SO TEST DATE IS MONDAY 28th        Sorry to sound so negative everyone... I just don't know of any other way to cope.

Anyway.... I'm looking forward to Christmas.  I keep reminding myself that if it doesn't work..... we have a fantastic time.  A friend comes over every year from New Orleans and makes sure we're all permanently pi***d.  We get into a real mess every year..... in fact we 're pleased when he goes back !!!  I'll just eat, drink and be Merry           

Well .... better be off.  If don't speak over weekend..... will speak on Monday.  I'll still keep an eye on here though  

Thanks for being here you lot
take care

much love Pasha xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Awww Rach and Claire, you have nt upset me, I was in a mess last night anyway.  I looked on the CARE site and it said you have a 95% chance of pg with 3 goes at ivf, that made me feel even more unlucky, but I guess I'm just nervous atm and tire of it all.  I phoned the clinic today and they said no problem, they treat high fsh ladies  .  They said they would check my levels again before starting tx and would consider a short protocol.  Said I may not get more eggs but it may give me better quality.  Claire, thank you for telling about your levels, it just shows how things can change eh.  

Piper and Deb Bee thanks for your encouragement.

Pasha, it's probably been quiet on here because I've yelling again, lol.  And as for Checco, well, I just thought it was really funny    I think I'm turning into my mum and losing any cred I ever had (if any), lol.  Good luck for Mon.  I have everything crossed for you       

As for hair cuts, well I had mine like that Tom bloke from the Thompson Twins and wear string vests, tea bag shoes, pink socks, tye dye t shirts and dungerees.  I looked the biz   NOT!!!!!!

Thanks for listening.

Love
and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

howdy doody maties...... ...think i've finally lost the plot my dh has said to me today he thinks i need some happy pills as I've been miserable lately......nice man!!!!!!!...sometimes though with all this ****e we all have to put up with and think about its hard to bring yourself round to being NORMAL!!!!!!!!...  so have now flipped and gone the other way happy happy happy......... ......hope all you laydees are well and as deranged as me....   

Becca - Thompson twins...I remember them well... ...had a similar get up to yourself one pink sock and one lime green Nice.... ...glad youve rung care and put your mind at rest seems like we all have FSH's that fluctuate quite high.....

Pasha - Has been quiet without you.. ..can understand the varying emotions your going through but hang on in there...be positive eat some more chocolate watch some more lost REST......

Rach - What does the regrading mean did you not get your job.....liked your idea of lodging an appeal...  

Piper - Was it your 1st appointment today hun how did it go.....

Puss - Did you ring care to check your dates for december...whens your next appt ...

Clur - did they postpone your 2nd ivf because of your FSH where are you with your treatment.....

Michelle- Are you coming on the xmas do....

Juliet - Hi hun where are you...

Caza - hope your blood tests go ok tomorrow hun....

hi to anyone i've missed

deb bee x x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello
im apologising now for spellin erroprs cos im as drunk as a sunk in skunk land. 

ooh xmas dos , super tradgic affairs, think ive danced to motown, eighties songs, even done " oops up side your head ". tryin to  sober up by typing so the room stops spinning!

deeb bee ... dont worry its a man thing they have no idea wot we go thru, even if we love em to bits. be miserable  for a bit, but then give yourself a kick up the ass!
i have  a spilt persona ...happy clure and manic depressive loopy clure. only juliet has seen that side of me up to now.  it aint pretty!...but its part and parcel of being  despperate for that elusive bundle of joy that at times i think is never ever gonna come my way.( god i feel sick)
where am i wiv tx. well since my super bfn in aug  2nd  attempt. im havin to wait till af has been x3 , so i can cycle again in the newyear.
yes care cancelled my tx because of my fsh levels, they said it wasnt a good time to start when my fsh levels were 20. so i had to wait till theyd gone down. so hun i know exactly how you feel. and believe me its crap!
but its only another few weeks and for the amount of brass its costing you want to do it at the very best possible time. so hang on . grit your teeth and january will be here sooner than you think!
actually im just heere now for the novelty value..im like a bad cabaret act. you lot must be so sick of me.i dont even talk about ivf ..just rabble on.
even juliets desertred meon the board
actually juliet why havnt you posted about your scan?
she sent me a fantastic photo of freddo...it is soooooo real you canb see the little hand curled up under the chin....oh its ace.


hey i recall the odd sock thing..horrible terry toweling things....green ,pink ,orange. vile!
off to vomit now
c u 
xlure 

hey pasha ..im a nurse for people wiv learning disabilities/ mental heath problems. i hate itr .currently looking for a new career opportunity!... rach and i worh at the same hospital, but didnt know eacvh other till we met on this board. how bizzare is that!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Clur Mate I hope by the time you read this you will be feeling slightly better...   not to many spellin mistakes considering the state your in... ....sounds like you had a crackin evening over indulging in the old vino or are you a shorts woman.....hope you weren't dancing to the CHICO dance or the birdy song....
and really hope you had trousers on when doing 'opps upside your head' or at the very least clean knickers...  
...think I may be joining up on the split personality thing my DH says he never knows which Twin he's going to get....  or  ........  ..
Hope your off work today or at least got abit of a lie in mate to recover....hope you managed to puke in the bathroom and not all over the house....Your defo not on here for the novelty value and were not sick of you whether we talk about IVF or not were all here for each other....goota do some work now see you later....

Take lots of asprin.....

deb bee x x 


Caza - Hope your bloods go well today.....


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh My God Clure how drunk were you!!!!!!!!!!!!  would really have liked to have seen that! but really glad I've not got your head today! was it your work do?

Pasha - Great to have you back was starting to worry about you, I know what you mean about the not getting your hopes up, but try to keep thinking positive and talking to your embies!

Juliet - where are you!!!!! we all want to see the picture of freddo get it posted girlie!

Dee Bee - The regrading means a get to keep my job but on a new NHS pay scale which is 2 grand less than what I'm on now! Luckily my pay is protected for 5 years and i was talking to one of the senior managers yesterday and she's pretty confident we can get it into next band which is where we all imagined I would come out anyway! I have no intention of still being here in 5 years anyway but its not the point and want to get it sorted out for whoever follows me!

Becca - Glad they put your mind at rest at the clinic, felt really guilty for asking but i really had no idea, hope clure and Piper have put your mind at rest!

Piper - How was the midwife appt?

well I've been taking St Johns wort since the miscarriage but I ran out a week ago thought I'd be OK without it as have been feeling pretty positive, but last couple of days have gone majorly down hill so think I'd better get back on it before I'm chucking myself off that building for real!

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello 

feel a bit sheepish now,
dont really recall much of that garbage above.was gonna delete it.but then it wouldnt make any sense for the following posts.
the washing up bowl came to bed last night , but escaped unused. think i just died when my head  hit the pillow, anyway it will give you all a good laff!
actually im kinda impressed its readable.

glad nige was in leeds with his mates. he wouldve told me off!

rach..yes it was our works do.youll be glad you missed it. tho me and fiona were fabulous darling!!!!!!! 

debs...youll be glad to know im off today!...drinkin lots of water and gulping paracetamol. i feel ruff!...yup i had both trousers and clean knickers on. hey i bought another skirt yesterday!!!! but decided not to wear it last night cos my mates at work arent ready for that yet!
after 31 years im turning into a girl...but i draw the line at dresses 

that was the damage after x2 bottles of wine. dont worry tho. i will stick to pop ast the xmas lunch or i will be pestering you all to get on the floor and start rowing!

apologies for the self indulgent crap x

juliet i know you havnt deserted me or us!....but come on mi duk were due a post x

off to get in shower now....i smell like old ashtrays....mmmm delicious

bye bye 
cabaret claire x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow, Clure hope your hangover isnt too bad.  I was drunk as well last night.  When to a pop quiz and sloshed on cidar.  I'm sat here at work with a cup of tea and a cup of coffee.  I sent someone, on this site, a soppy (but sincere) PM when I got home  .  I did nt keep a copy so I dont how it sounded.  Oh well.

Hope you are OK Clure and have a peaceful weekend to recover 

Hello to all you other ladies.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Well Clure, you were always going to be rough today after last night!!! As always though hun you made me laugh! Most impressed that you kinda made sense!!  Hope you're feeling a bit better now!
Rach, not long til you throw yourself off that building - get taking those tablets though, we don't want you doing it without a net!!  Have found a little place to rent for a couple of months and John back next weekend to move everyhting into storage at his dads!! My area managers fine about the move and is going to speak to the relevant area manager, so we are hoping to move around end of Jan!  They were really nice and said i'd be really missed! Got to think of a new p/t career for after Bubble and Squeak are born though - can't afford twins on one wage!! 
Deb Bee, Happy/ sad that sounds normal to me - gosh i can change moods with the flip of a coin and i'm afraid dh bears the brunt. I know that he loves me enough to put up with it!!! 
Well managed to post the scan piccie but it's tiny!! Believe me when i say there are 2 little blobs in the middle!! Pasha, have everything crossed for you for Monday - hope you have some wonderful news to add! Remember think positively and talk to your embies - it'll make the world of difference!
Juliet, we miss you - where are you? Please let us see the Freddo picture, it sounds wonderful!
Right, fingers run out of steam now
love Piper xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted you to know i not deserted you..infact i been seeing how you all doing.....and i can see you all been supporting each other so i know you all in safe mad hands....
so tomorrow illpost properly..i just been so very very tired and emotional and im a secret squirrel so sometimes i hibernait a little cos i like to think im independant...but had such a busy ten days...house viewings went to london scans antenal...and i just not been able to muster up the energy...i had not forgot you all my little cherubs though....my haemoglobin low so started on the iron tablets yesterday...and as you know i had my 4d scan...which is just the most amazing piece of technology ....the photos are so real...ive seen freddo..and baby is very real all fingers and toes and perfect turny uppy nose...it was all bit much caught up with me today in meadowhall in a baby shop...just want freddo here safe and sound...this whole journey for all of us is a long one...worth it...but it takes every last bit of strength at times...am so happy but still very scared.....was going to try and put photos on last night but been showing family the dvd etc...my mum was so emotional...mark too very very excited now...im excited knackered and getting out of breath reallly easily....our clure been keeping an eye on me texting me...and she did make me laugh with her post last night the spelling was so bad first edtiton...that i thought i had wrote it!!!!
so will try and put a photo on tomorrow...and all of you hope you doing ok...
piper saw some trendy doulbe buggys today...hope you taking care of yourself...8 weeks already...
pasha ill pm you ..only 3 days to go..hope you not biting your nails to the bare nuckles.......

becca deb bee mel rach caza mechelle kazzi...sending all my wishes to you all thanks for asking about me...your post make me chuckle....we are a funny bunch arenet we...
love juliet and freddo xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hello Maties hope you are all well... ..been visiting my mum today my sister was there with her newish boyfriend and they said they were getting engaged at xmas... ..also there was my Sister in law who said oooh when you getting married and havin Babies...deb bee doesn't seem to be havin any......  could have smacked her   ...DH just looked at me like he does thought I was gonna   ...so now back home with abottle of wine cuddling with DH.... 

Juliet - Glad you and freddo ok was begining to worry about you...scan sounds fantastic        can't wait to see the piccie..please take it easy you sound like youve alot on with the house etc....

Pasha - How you doing Hun not long till test day Monday...

Mel - I also take st johns wort and think there good unless of course its all in my head.....  ,, can't fault you dvd, wine, and undies..when you say he likes them as much as you do you mean he likes to wear them...  

becca - sloshed on cider don't they call it wappy juice....  ...tea and coffee at once you must have been in a bad way... 

Piper - Bubble and sqeak look fantastic...  ..well chuffed for you..moving house and jobs are you mad...

Rach -did you get some more st johns wort hun how you feeling.....been thinkin about you...

Puss - Hows things did you find out any dates from care.....

Clur - Are you still hung over hun... where are you, or are  back on the  ..

Caza - how did your blood test go on friday....

Hi to everyone else gonna go and pour myself a glass of wine......have fun...

deb bee x x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls my blood test said i was ready to start so had my first jab last night felt a bit dizzy. don't u just hate it when people say when r u having kids they used to say it all the time now i get when u having another they pi** u off any way look after your self girls speak soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Back on the St Johns wort and had a really good Cry/Screaming session on Friday night so feeling a bit better, off to archery today and will be imagining that the target is my boss and the directors head!

Mel - Definately recommend the St Johns wort its got me through some very low patch's make sure you buy a good quality one such as Viridian or solgar, Holland and barrats is crap! I also take Omega 3 fish oils which are great for memory and concentration! Get you with the sexy knickers!

Dee Bee - I'll hold your sister in law while you slap her!  i hate it when people make insensitive comments like that, when we're childless at our age theres obviously something wrong or we would be saying actually i don't want any! the last person that said something like that to me I just replied "actually I'm infertile" she was mortified but it made me feel much better 

Juliet - glad to see you back we were missing you! have you figured out whether Boston is off or on yet?

Caza - great news with the jabbing hope it goes alright for you!

Clure and Piper - going to email you as don't want the bore the rest of the girls!

Becca - is the op the 1st  I've lost track a bit! will be keeping everything crossed for youxxxxx Are you sure you wouldn't like a visit!

Pasha - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope its the best Christmas prescent you could hope for!

Puss - Hi Hun!

Lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello laydees,

Been to the Good Food Show at the NEC today with mum; dangerous place,  so much booze, chocolate and exotic nibbles being offered to tempt a girl.....well it would be rude to refuse wouldn't it  .  I think opening the posh chocky bickies and polishing off two of them with my cuppa when I got back was probably the straw that broke the camel's back  - & now I feel sick...   

Had a really good day getting loads of xmas pressies.  By 3pm the granny trolley (wouldn't be seen dead with it outside but bloomin handy in there!!) was stuffed to bursting and we had to leave cos we couldn't carry any more.  The place was absolutely packed,  ie. made IKEA on a bank holiday look like a walk in the park and I confess a few unfortunates got run over by my trolley when they didn't get out of the way in time, I'm a bit evil with it when I'm on a mission!  

Anyway,  just nipped on to say good luck to Pasha for tomorrow - I really hope you get to join the Sheff girls pudding club with our Juliet & Piper.    I'll be thinking of you!      

Hi Deb - lordy, tactful SIL or what!  Well done for not lamping her one or anything.  Hey how about buying  her a truely awful xmas present as revenge - sure we ladies could come up with something suitable....like a gag perhaps?      Not had any dates from Care yet - perhaps I'll get a letter this week - or i'll give them a ring and chase it up - I'm dying to know..

Mel - 4am - you little raver!  Hey but that touche eclat is a bit of a miracle worker isn't it!  Until that awful day when you click the damn thing and it's empty!  Always creeps up on me and runs out on the worse day possible..  Hope you've had a good slobbing day today..

Becca - Sloshed on cider - wow that takes me back to being about 16 and taking bottles of it to parties... Never worked out why mine & my friends mothers decided cider was OK but beer was totally out of the question    Anyway - are you all prepared for the op this week - I hope you're not getting too nervous about it?  

Caza - good to hear you're onto the jabbing now - hows it going - is it still making you feel dizzy?

Rach - hope the maid marion session went well today - tights all present and correct I hope?

Juliet - Scan sounds fantastic - seeing freddo in such detail in there!  But it sounds like bubba's really starting to sap your strength.  I love to read your posts but we can all wait a bit longer for them while you put your feet up and chill a bit! 

Clur - oh full marks for hitting that bottle so well at your xmas do - did make me giggle!  And no barfing either - top girl!  Are you back on nights again now?  I hope you're not driving at the Ha Ha do - we'll let you row if you like!

Piper - hi there - hey I think I've missed a big bit of the story somewhere - you're moving??  What/where/how, etc..  How are you anyway?  Double knackered, double icky but still smiling?    Bubble n squeak look great don't they - just had to squint a bit!

Hi Michelle - how's it going - are you going to come for the meal at Ha Ha?  It would be great to meet you!

Hope I've not missed anyone - big hello if I have though I don't mean to be rude!  

Good luck again Pasha - I hope your dream comes true      

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

just want to say good luck pasha for tomorrow i am at care in he morning for bloods                          love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a short one tonight as i'm cream crackered!!
Pasha, everything is crossed for you tomorrow - really hope that blood test brings you good news! It's a shame Nurse Rachels on maternity because she was brilliant at ringing you when the result came thru rather than waiting til lunchtime! Will be checking for news once i'm home from work    
lots of love to everyone else
Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper did care phone u early with the results of the positive test as they did for me i should have had mine at 2O'Clock but they phoned at 12  just wanted love caza


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
just briefly to wish pasha every inch of love and luck for tommorow . heres hoping you can be the third expectant mum to be on our thread. that would be fantastic!!

will be thinking of you. 

all the very best
claire xxxx


will post properly tommorow!


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to wish Pasha al lthe luck    .  Stay positive girl  .

It's a shame you girls gave up cidar in your teens because it never fails to make me happy  

Puss, bet you're glad you have made a dent in the Xmas shopping    I cant stand it myself but I guess those chocs made it all worth while.

Juliet, soooo glad to hear Freddo is safe  .  Take care hun.

Melanie, you are obviously a classy bird, with the Chilean red wine and Charmed dvd.  Hope you enjoyed your Sunday lounging around    Is nt that what life is about eh  

He Deb Bee, thanks for the reassurance.  Hope you are feeling brighter today hun.  Your sil needs  .  I know people dont really understand, but, I'm sure we would nt say things like that even if we had no IF probs.  This IF really does show you which people are worth bothering with.

Rach, hope the archery helped    Really though, I hope you are OK.  It's soooo hard to stay on top of things all the time.  You seem to be doing all the right things to cope (ie, shouting and firing arrows and all that), I'm sure it all helps.  Yep, my op is this Thurs   I'm so looking forward to being pain free for a while    I'm hoping it will sort my constipation out too (tmi, I know  ).

A big hello to Claire, Kazzie, Caza and Piper.  Hope I have nt forgot anyone.

I think I must be sub consiously nervious as I cant concentrate atm.  I had a crappy night last night.  Was invited to my friends house.  I invited them to my house party on the 28th Dec and he thought it was strange for us to expect people to come to our house when they have kids etc.  He said people wont want to go and would rather spend the Xmas period with their families!!!!    His mrs opened a bottle of red wine (yes I can be sophisicated and lay off the cidar) and then he ignorantly turned the TV off and said he was tired at 10pm.  What a sh*tbag!!!  We phoned a taxi and buggered off home.  His mrs apparantly bo**ocked him.  Me and DP are the only childless couple he knows and he thinks he can just click his fingers and we come running because we dont have to get minders.  Truth is I'd much rather go out or them come to us.  He seems to be routed to his reclining armchair in front of his wide screan tv and expects the world to revolve around his little being. We have been very good friends for 11 years and he has nt always been like this.  But in the last 12 months he has been coming out with cruel digs and as if he is trying see how far he can push me.  He has problems of his own which is why I have put up with it, but, enough is enough.  .

Dont worry girls, I'm not upset  , this has been coming for a while, I just thought I'd give him one more chance but he has blown it now.

Oooops waffle alert  

Take care girls, hope Mon morning is not too painful  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All....

Just a quickie will catch up later.....

Pasha - Just wanted to say good luck for today hun.....

Caza - Enjoy the bloods today.... ...hope the jabbin goes better tonight....

Rach - Glad you got the st johns... ...hope the target practice went as planned....  

Mel - Wine and pizza cant fault you and bed at 4 my god and your up...   i'd still be in bed... 

Puss - Sounds like trip was fun, choccie bickies are a must.. ...very organised for xmas i keeo thinking about it and putting it off... 

Becca - Not long now hun 1st dec...As for your Mate...  why invite you n go to bed at 10....agree with you give him a ... ... and tell him what you think...  if hes had all his chances ....

Clur - are you on nites this week hun...have you had a booze free weekend... 

Juliet - Wheres your piccie of freddo...

Piper - Cream crackered get your feet up girl and rest..... ...hope you feel better today.....

Hi to everyone else will catch you all later....

deb bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Pasha, I hope you are OK hun and get the result you deserve, cant stop thinking about you and how you must be feeling being results day and all that.  Sending you loads of good (and   thoughts) thoughts  

Becca
x


Mel, you're a Touche Eclat girl too.  I swear by it    Does that make me classy too, hee hee.

Deb Bee, I did speak to my friend last week which is why we accepted his invite on Sat, mmmmm, I'll be giving him a wide birth for a while now as we have too many other things to think about.  Thanks for your advice.  Hope you are OK hun.

Girls, I hope Monday morning is nt too bad for you all.  Personally, I cant wait to go home and watch the soaps.  I'd rather eat my own liver than be here at work atm, but, hey ho, until we win the lottery we have it to do dont we  

Bye for now.

Becca
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi laydees............. won't keep you in suspense any longer...........

             

Can't believe it.........early days yet....... shaking now while typing this.  Debbie delivered the excellent news this morning........ I was in tears.  Rang hubby immediately.... I was crying.... he just presumed it was a negative because of the tears and came straight home.  When he arrived .... he didn't say anything.... he just gave me a cuddle.... that's when I whispered, "your going to be a Daddy".  He couldn't believe it..... like me he's so happy.  Just hope everything goes to plan and everything works out.  Can't believe it....

As you can imagine...... I'm in shock, so will write soon.

Just want to say quick thankyou to all of you for your support, friendship and kind words...... would have been lost without you all.

Speak soon

lots of love and luck to everyone

Pasha xxxx

p.s Caza...... It was you I saw this morning in the waiting room wasn't it?  Sorry didn't speak ....... you could have heard a pin drop in there this morning.  You're daughter is beautiful and kept me highly amused !!! Hope everything went well for you today xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi pasha congratulations i thought it was u was not sure though yes she was being a bratt she is not usually like http://bestsmileys.com/party/5.gif[/IMG]] love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Pasha,
Fantastic news!!   
So very pleased for you and dh  
Are you back again for bloods on Wednesday?
Congratulations
love Piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
big congrats pasha  

fantastic news, hugely well deserved. am made up for you and your chap. what a wonderful early xmas gift. you couldnt ask for anything more perfect!

bloody hell at this rate your all gonna be drinking pop at the xmas do! 

hey, you and the juliet woman will be able to trawl all the designer babby boutiques together...hope your minted hun...cos ive seen the price of these things! 

congrats again!

love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

pasha

what can i say...thanks for your pm  im sending you one back....but i really am so happy ....see you reach for the moon and you get the stars....im smiling so much for you cos  you went through all the emotions i did..its hard to take in...its exciting and scary but how lovely to tell the man you love he is goin to be a daddy.......oh its just ace isnt it...
lots love juliet and freddo xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Pasha!

              

So pleased for you,  what a brilliant christmas present !
Big cheesy grins all around..   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Huge congratulations Pasha, lets hope some of this run of good luck rubs off on the rest or us!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

*Pasha* - What can I say except..yippee...                ........
Congratulations to you and your Dh bet your sooooo Happy.....

deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Mel, Our hero!!!  Saving us from the 2nd page! 
Pasha, has it sunk in yet? Do you still have a great big   on your face? Good luck for your test tomorrow - do you know what your hcg's are?
Caza, how're the jabs going? Have you scanned yet?
Becca, Loads and loads of luck for your op on Thursday, hope all goes well for you  

Not long now til our xmas do - really looking forward to seeing some familiar faces as well as some new - Puss, am i still ok to hitch a lift in with you? I hope this snow's melted by then otherwise it'll make for an interesting drive!

Didn't go to Dr Zhaos today, due to the snow and a cold! Also last night I came down with a tummy bug and had horrendous pains in my tummy and back, was up from 3am til 6!  Bit better now, but was very worried about bubble and squeak, don't think it can have done them much good. Midwife didn't seem too worried when i phoned, but have managed to book a private scan for Saturday when John's home! So hopefully a nice new piccie of bubble and Squeak to show!

Are you all nicely sorted for xmas? And are you ladies all getting ready for a last binge before being on the straight and narrow in the new year? 
Heres hoping that there'll be lots more 2006 babies for this thread!

Lots of love 
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone isn't it cold    have got to dig out my gloves my fingers have nearly snapped off today.... ...spent my lunch time today walking round town trying to get some ideas for xmas prezzies... ...have got to get started and already its doing my head in... 

Pasha - Hows it going still crying and grinning like a cheshire cat at the same time i bet when do you go for more bloods is it tomorrow...are you going to tell anyone...

Piper - How you doing hun are you feeling any better was it a bug you picked up....also looking forward to xmas do and meeting everybody, make sure you bring your scan piccies so we can drool over them... ...and rub your tum for good luck.... 

Mel - Amsterdam very nice....is that the sex place...  ...when do you go.

Hi to clur, juliet, puss, caza, becca and anyone else       

catch you later

deb bee x x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls it is cold  just done my jabs for tonight ouch go again for bloods tomorrow don't no about scan we have rats on the garden it must be then scrubbers next door lol i was looking at this girl in care i was not sure if it was u pasha i thought u had blond hair in the pic it must be my eyes i would have spoke if i was sure it was u sorry about the ramble piper bubble and squeak will be fine those bloody tummy bugs pic a right time to come . ginny have a nice weekend in Amsterdam no 3 sums lol go easy on the blow only kidding lol see u all soon love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls hope you all ok...just a quickie to say our clure not deserted you ...she blown up the computer...well not actually but it playing up so she carnt get online.....

pasha my lovely sent you pm but good luck for tomorrow...xx
caza hope the jabs going ok...
piper oh you get yourself beta and keep those little munchkins safe and sound....

well im ok ..just lots nice back ache doing too much as usual....well tomorrow we are going to london to take my mum and dad for a surprise ..my mum is 70 on saturday and ive booked us in for tea at the ritz.....so be all cucmber sandwiches and cakes ...anyway girls can not get my pictures on not sure if its cos im on aol but something goes on everytime i try to get them.so ill try again ...bought some more baby essentials today like bibs, vets rattle baby sponges and some little baby grow things...some socks....all cutey...anyway when i get a minute im gonna see how you all doing properly ...and have a proepr chat....
take care of yourselves
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh well,
Looks like its me rescuing the thread from the bottom of the page then!!! 

Caza, how did your bloods go today - did you see Pasha this time?

Pasha, How were bloods today, hope that hcg is doubling nicely! 

Clure, can't believe you can't get online!!! Its so horrid when you can't log on as normal!!

Mel, Sounds like you have a great week lined up! UB40 was the first concert i ever went to!!! And i love Ali Campbell!

Bailey Pippin, hope you're enjoying tea at the ritz, what a lovely birthday! Not long to go now!

DebBee, Shame on you for leaving the presents so late!! Mine just need wrapping! You're right though it's horridly cold - isn't it time for summer yet?

Rach, How are you hun? Has the st johns wort cheered you up? What about that silly manager - have they seen sense and given you a pay rise? Are you nervous yet for your stunt at the weekend!!!! 

Becca, hope the ops gone well, look forward to an update once you're safely home.

Love to anyone i've forgotten
Piper xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone....

Couldn't get on-line yesterday ......... internet down........ really miffed..... so pleased back on track today!!

Mel..... Amstadam eh?  Just widow shoppin eh?  Well....... I'm sure I'd find a few stocking fillers or things to add to my 'wish list' for crimbo if I was there...........           Not that they'd be any use at the moment anyway...... I'm on strike for the festive season    Have fantastic time at concert ....... so many things going on.........it's exciting isn't it?  Go for it girlie       You enjoy yourself xxxx

Caza..... did I see you this morning coming out of car park in a 'red' car?  Had to double check ....... when thought it was you........ waved ....... but you probably didn't see..... and I needed to concentrate before hitting the white building that's in middle of car park!!!  Would have been popular!!!    How's the jabbin going?  Where are you up to on your cycle?  Hope it's all going to plan!!  Oh.... got a favour to ask..... well....plead!!!  It's the same as Ginny...... please please don't put down rat poison            i know how disgusting the rats are -  and I'd want rid of them as quick as possible as well ....... but moggies        (I'm bit of a cat lover - got 4)  Is there another way?  Anyway enough of that ..... I'll be at CARE next Wednesday..... so might see you then...... must chat!!!  Take care xxx

Becca..... How you doing sweetie?  Hope you're feeling o.k.  Was it successful?  What happens next?  In the meantime...... get plenty of rest...... take the painkillers if you've got them........ but make sure you eat lots of dried fruit        Have you been signed off work?  Take care xxxx

Piper ..... how you feeling today?  Whatever you've had/got sounds very painful ...... no wonder you were anxious ..... bubble and squeak will be very resilient though I'm sure ....... but I know what you mean          So off for a scan on Saturday ........... hope you get some bootiful piccies ...... everything will be just fine !!!  Would be great if you could get them on here!!!  Keep your chin up..... take care you 3 xxx

Deb Bee.....  You're further ahead with Xmas shopping than me...... well done !  I hate it, absolutely hate it.  I used to go Xmas eve...... it was great........ hardly anyone about...... fewer  choices so less  decisions needed to be made        In fact...... I did buy one present ..... but then decided it would be better for me        So back down to none        Have I told anyone my good news?  Yes ..... obviously immediate family who knew about treatment..... and some close friends.  It's a difficult time of year though to keep everything under wraps ...... when I'm out I'm a bit of a beer monster so they would have put 2x2 together so thought we'd get it over and done with.  They knew we were having treatment ..... just not when.  So it's come as a bit of a shock to them that we've been, gone and done it anyway        Good luck with the shopping anyway ...... take care xxx

Clure.... oh no..... computer down    I suffered from that yesterday...... I thought someone had cut off my right arm  .  Hope you're back with us soon xxxx

Thanks ever so much everyone for your    It's lovely. Someone asked about HSG levels? When had 1st blood test on Monday my HCG levels were 127 - today they are 271.  Caroline seems really happy with that.... so so am I    Just hope it continues ..... I won't  forget..... it's still early days.

It still hasn't sunk in properly yet.  I momentarily forget..... then smile because I've remembered.  I just happen to have been extremely lucky for some reason ...... and will never forget that. I'm just a Lucky lucky girl    I just hope I can rub some off onto you ...... because you ALL deserve it.  I sincerely  hope 2006 continues to bring  good news ...... 

Better get off and feed moggies ........ Tripod won't stop meowing at me...... and I'm getting  all mushy  

Take  care everyone........ really looking forward to Xmas do......

Big big thankyou for just being here
Lots of love  
Pasha  xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

First of all Pasha, a huge   on your           Dont forget, hun, you deserve this sooo much  

Girls, my op is tomorrow   so, it's not over yet  

Claire, dont worry, I'll have a cyber (or should I say cidar  ) drink with you whilst all these BFP ladies are on pop.  More for us eh.

Baileypippin, hope your mums 70th went well hun.  How lovely, buying your first baby clothes    I bet it just makes it feel even more real some how.

Mel, UB40!!!!!  and you fancy that Ali bloke!!!!!!!!  OMG I dont know what to say.  Hope you enjoy the do.  Being such a fan do they recognise you ?  Actually, I've just remembered that I saw them in 1986 at the Birmingham HeartBeat thingy.  I am really showing my age now!!! especially as I forgot    Eeeee....when I think back to those care free ovulating days    You asked about what they are going to do to me, well, the concs is going to cut away my endo and remove my endometriomas (choc cysts) from both my ovaries and free up my organs from the adhesions.  That's the plan anyway.  My regular gyno could nt do this and told me 2 yrs ago that there were no other tx options open to me other than having my ovaries out!!! So, you can see why I'm pleased I have a surgeon to help me  . 

Oh no waffle alert (again)!!  Mel, I'm sure Ali is lovely really  

Take care girls.  A big   to you other ladies.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quicky - off out to see SIL & her new baby (lucky lady!) and for DH to fix her PC...

Becca - just wanted to say good luck for the op tomorrow,  I'm sure it will all go swimmingly and I'll be thinking of you.  

Apologies now girls I need to rant!

Just got a letter from Care saying I dont even start the next cycle until 14/01,  with injections not starting till 22/2 & ec w/c 6/3......I'm so frustrated and piddled off with it I'm having a bit of a sense of humour failure about it all..  I'm 40 and I want to get on with it not hang around for an extra month for gods sake!  It can't be beyond the wit of woman (specifically - me!) to start in Dec - all I have to do is test for ov around New Year and they can surely tell me to start taking the bloomin HRT x days after ov even if they are off on their xmas hols...  If I don't ov for some reason I don't start - fair enough - but I could at least have a go!

Grrrrr...

Anyway - off to see a new baby - great for my mood!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Puss,

This happened to me earlier this year.  Are you on a long protocol ?  I had to reply as I know of the panic you may be feeling.  It's so frustratng and I know how you feel as I'm not far behind you age wise.  I have thoughts of my endo eating up my ovaries as time marchs on!!  I would nt want to be cycling over the Xmas period though.  Not because I'm a party girl, but I'd want to relax over the holiday period.  Please try not to be too disheartened.  You are not old hun.  You responded to the stimms before, so there is no reason, now that you have turned 40, that you will not again in the new year.  A month or two will not, I'm sure make any difference.  I really believe being prepared and ready for your tx is far more important than rushing into treatment because you may feel doing it earlier will make the difference (if you know what I mean  ). 

I do understand though, I'm not a patient person and all this tx is making me learn that I have to be.  Enjoy Xmas, drink and be merry and look forward to a wonderful and fruitful new year.  Take care. 

Love

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls Becca good luck for your opp tomorrow puss it will soon come round Hun its the short protocol its slow.they did it to me just as i was at top of the list they had no funding so i was really ****** off. had my bloods done today Paula was a bit concerned that my hormone level had not gone up yet but when i phoned she said just to carry on with the same dose yes pasha i did wave to u. u should have come a bit earlier i could have spoke to u. and it does not sink in till u have the baby. got scan and blood on Fri so grow follies grow   as for rat poison its under the shed i have a giant french lop rabbit and i would not want him to eat it . and i have some ones lovely black cat that keeps waiting for them so speak soon love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca wanted to wish you much success for today ..i know you probably gone all ready...been a lazy bones this morning only just got up....

pasha hun your bloods have doubled thats great..all on the right track..ive pm'd you back as well...
hi puss...hun it must be so frustrating when you literally been aiming to start and thinking you were getting going.....could you maybe have a chat with them....see if they could do as you suggest..only thing if it was like in the summer...when they close down for a bit it takes them awhile to get their act back together....but if you would feel happier starting sooner then have a word with them....i know its only a month and myabe like the others say a new year new start but its how you feel...are they happy with all your bloods and levels....anyway if not it just gives you a passport to eat well...lots of roses and then you can have a bit of a detox before your treamtent...
hi caza...good luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow ...is this the first scan to see how they growing...how you feeling about everything......has elladee opened her advent calendar today....

had a lovely day yesterday girls...thought we might have to cancel as the night before my dog went missing for four hours....not sure who i was madder at mark for letting him off..or castro for being the little hobbo ....anyway everyone was out looking ofr him ...it was my mum who found him.......oh hes my big baby hes safe now..
anyway drove down to london...had a nice walk thorugh regents park...spent 2 hours in harrods which drove my dad mad...got some nice tree and christmas trimmings...and of course a little something for freddo......then we went to the ritz....it was lovely...very nice...they had to lend mark a suit jacket...cos although he shirt and tie it he needed a jacket..oh it was funny...he looked dead uncomfortable...the whole ambience and food was just how you expect it to be...and the cakes were truly scrumptous....then drove back home...first time not had back ache which was great...ive had tea at raffles in singapore before and in new york but i think that that is the nicest ...their was a lovely pianist ....anyway it was lovely...felt the most relaxed and happy for ages...
anyway back to reality......gonna paint the whole house now and got to be done in the next  week...before we go away get the nest truly ready..just need a rocket for marks bottom as well though......

hi mel you seem in really good spritis...yes ub40 are great...i like there earlier stuff best...i can see why you like him..anyway thats nice you helping your grand pops today....they like to get sorted and everything in place..especailly when it cold outside....

rach good luck with the abseil...wonder woman pants at the ready i hope...

hey our clure are you connected back up..will text you anyway....

hi to everyone else...piper hope the scan goes ok.....best just to go for a scan peace of mind and no hassle .its a shme early preg unit wont do it...might have to cry wolf more to them or midwife..i know you worried but dont let what hpapend to me early on or anybody else put the fear of god into you...i know easier said than done says me who had turned into  the ultimate worrier............although i have to say ...what ever your symptoms just  exagerate in order for them to scan you...gotta say the cyclogest was the thing that made me feel the worse and my ovaries were still so big and enlarged for ages....its hard to work out where the pain is from so best have a scan..otherwise youll drive yourself mad with worry...anyway get a treament in with dr zhao...get those kidneys on the move and that wil help you.....be carefull with your over the counter medicines...there is not much you can take ....where you going for your scan is their someone good near you in cheshire......
anyway take care girls love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Finally... god knows whats up with this pooter.. ....but not been able to connect to the internet, caught up on the posts we all seem to be havin trouble... ...

Juliet - What a lovely surprise for your mum.. ...sounds like you had a good time, going for tea and harrods shopping...now your into the decorating, your really going for it..  ...sounds like your getting your nest ready...

Mel - UB40 how fab...sounds like your a big fan do you throw anything on stage.....  ...then off to holland very nice..

Becca - Hope everything went well for you hun been thinking of you...

Piper - You sound very organised to have brought all your xmas pressies fancy doing mine...  

Pasha - Hows things...still grinning I'll bet so pleased for you look forward to meeting you at the xmas do....I'll have your drink... 

rach - Hows it going whens your Abseil with the big pants..... 

Caza - Hows the jabbin going has it got any easier...nice that youve seen pasha even though not to speak to....

Puss - Have to agree with your rant hun... ...said something similar to me...but went for a chat and agreed that i will test for ov in dec cycle around end dec...and if ovulate will ring them, they open 3rd jan, cause dont you start tablets 7 days after ov would go in for a chat if i were you and put your point across.....

Clur - hope your Pooters fixed or the internet and your soon back on here with all your mad!!!!...well slightly deranged   mates...

gotta go and make tea so catch up later ...thats if i can get back on again...


deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel you are officially the weather girl for ferrybridge...your wasted  girl you should be on calendar...yes bettys is nice too...its a nice special treat...glad you got your grandpops bungy sorted...sounds like a long day...

good luck with your bloods and scans today girls...

love baileypippin xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had blood and scan today scan showed 3 to 4 follies a bit crap as any one else had only a few hope some more grow over the weekend love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there laydees

Sneaky work post - I'm working from home so not surrounded by blokes for once (no decent totty though    )

I'm so chuffed - I've spoken to Paula and she's agreed to let me start in December after all   .  
I've got an appt next Friday with her to kick it off & get the HRT prescription.  So with any luck I'll ov around New Year and start the HRT 2nd week in Jan now..  Greasy hair and spots here I come!

Caza - Don't panic hun,  I only had 4 follies too,  but out of those I got 3 good eggs and 2 good embryo's last time around.  If it was your first scan you may see some extra ones appearing by EC time - I think Piper had some hiding in her cycle if I recall correctly.  They also told me quality not quantity is important - so try not to worry.  

Becca - I know you'll probably not read this yet,  but just to let you know you're in my thoughts.  I hope it all went well and that you're comfortable and healing nicely after the op.  Thanks for the advice after my rant - it did help put it into perspective for me - I was just ratty and getting very impatient about it all!  Feel much better now it's sorted.  I'm on short protocol so first month is just HRT tabs from ov to period..

Mel - gosh you sound very busy!  DH has icicle lights to put up on our house too but he's not allowed to do it yet - bah humbug.  Father in law's house is lit up like Blackpool illuminations already.  What's the weather report today then?  Tiddling it down here!

Juliet - Hi there - little Freddo is so going to have a posh ma & pa! - Tea at the Ritz - wow - can anyone out-do you in the posh stakes now?  Nope - I reckon you win!    How's the painting going?  Has Mark swung into action with the brush for you?


Clur - Are you back online yet?  Bloomin pooters - don't they know we've got very important gossip to swap??  

Piper - Scan tomorrow - I bet you're so excited to see bubble & squeak again!  Did the tummy bug clear up ok?  I need to give you some directions for next sat dont I - if you pm me your email address I'll get it sorted - which road do you approach sheffield on?

Deb - Hey it sounds like we may well start the same time if you're oving at end Dec too - we may invade the waiting room together - paarty!  Well maybe not party... but you know what I mean  

Pasha - how are you doing hun - good luck for your scan tomorrow - bring photo's next week!  Your levels sound like they're going really well don't they. 

Rach - So is it the big day tomorrow?  Make sure no-one's looking up your tights and if you're going to fall off aim for some cute bloke to squish!  

Phew - marathon post!

Got my friend coming to stay for the weekend so retail therapy  (actually,  is Xmas shopping therapy?? no -don't think so!) and wine on the menu....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi puss

great stuff that you starting your treatment when you wanted to so its all systems go from next week for you...mark got a mini rocket up his bum...only stopped by how much tea he drinks can tell hes a bloke that works outdoor keeps stopping for tea..only thing is boring tetly after the ritz is just not the same...got a card from my mum today thanking us fo the nice surprise..we had beans on toast last night so its back to reality with a big backfire bang so to speak xx

caza....there is still time for them to grow and maybe a few more but like puss said she only had a few but good quality and ...you know you heard it before but it is the quality hun so best to have a few super duper tiptop ones than loads scrappy do ones.... keep positve my lovely xx

hey up mi duck where are you i know you on nights and working hard..was gonna text you but didnt want to wake the princess from her sleep...catch up with you later....xx
love bailypippin xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, thanks for your well wishes, and BaileyPips, glad your doggies turned up  

Puss, are you starting tx sooner hun ?  I really do understand how you have been feeling.  You are obviously all prepared and ready to start sooner so I hope the clinic is able to help you.

The op went really well.  My ovaries and bowel was stuck all over the place, but the good news is that the prof has put everthing back in it's place  ( so no more bum problems  ).  I feel better already.  I was really suffering with pain and painful BMS  , but I that will all be in the past.  And the REALLY good news is that I have a clear left tube   so the cons wants us to try naturally for 6 months    So, this weekend I'm going to get some brazil nuts and pineapple juice etc to be all healthy.  I've already got my OPK  

I asked DP if there was anything he wanted me to ask the cons, all he said was, how long do we have to wait to have BMS,  , I told him that's up to me and how I feel  

I was getting a angry about the fact that my original local gyny did nt refer me 2 yrs ago (he said there was nothing that could be done, only remove my ovaries)  .  Feel like   him for wasting my time and money.  Anyway, I'm goiing to write to my MP and then not give it a 2nd thought and just get on with it. Rant over.

If we dont get PG by June/July then it's more ivf.

Thanks for your very kind thoughts.  I am a happy bunny  

Regarding the X Factor, I think Shane should win  , if not, then Andy.  I'm glad the Conway Sisters have gone   They were a bit too gobby for my liking  

Love to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi reb glad your opp went good and good luck for the future with lots of  love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Just a quickie!!
Becca, great news with your op - glad it all went well and hope you recover quickly! Fingers crossed for a natural miracle for you!!
Puss, Excellent news! I thought they'd come round if you spoke to them! Will pm you my email address, i come in normally on Abbeydale Rd but of course also know Eccleshall!!
Caza, My first cycle they only saw 3/4 follies and i got 5 eggs at EC, this cycle I had 5 follies and 5 eggs and all 5 fertilised! So definitely go for the quality over quantity!! Good luck!
Pasha, meant to say really good levels... my day 11 was 143 - s0o you're not far off that  - a really strong result! Good luck for next Wednesday when you'll get your scan date too!!!
Love to the rest of you - may be awol for a while as moving house this weekend and not sure when i'll be back online!
love Piper xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Caz and Piper,

Caz, I meant to mention, I know I'm not a success story, but I got 4 follies showing on our last go.  Ended up with 5 eggs and 4 very good embryos.  2 went back and the other 2 were good enough to freeze!!  Everything is looking really good for you girl so please dont be disheartened  

Sending you loads   vibes.

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck piper with your move thanks girls for making me feel more positive love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning

Got up early to make breakfast for DH & friend who's staying the weekend,  showered,  put slap on,  sorted hair - all to be at Dr Zhao's for 9:30 for appt...... then remembered it was at 4:30 this aft instead..

So now waiting for the other two lazy bones who got breakfast in bed to get their botty's in gear so we can go shopping!

Becca - so pleased it went well for you - too feel better straight away is fantastic,  it sounds like they've done an excellent job.  That other doc should be ashamed of him/herself, to think you could have taken the advice at face value is just horrible isn't it.  Anyway - all's well now so tell your DH he needs to rest up & conserve his strength cos by the sounds of it once you're fit he's in for plenty of exercise... 

Piper - Hope the move goes to plan, but be good and don't over do it or we'll confiscate your pudding next weekend! - I'll sort you some directions in the next couple of days. 

Juliet - Had to laugh at the thought of you being tea lady to keep him painting.  I'd buy a tea urn, leave him painting and go shoping for baby stuff if I were you!

Looks like they're ready for the off so got to go now - hi to everyone else - I'll catch you later.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Puss, hope you enjoyed your AC.  I'l going back to Dr Zhao if/when we have more ivf.  She's is sooo clued up.

Well, you will pleased to know I'm too sore to my Chico dance atm    

Hope you girls enjoy X Factor tonight.  Can you tell I'm enjoying being a couch potatoe  

Have a groovy weekend.

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear All,
Pleased to say scan went well and Bubble and Squeak have survived my tummy bug!! Scan was excellent and as you can see i have new piccies!! Twin 1 is 26mm and a real show off who let us have a good look at him, twin 2 is 24mm and the shy one who stayed curled up! Both heartbeats are nice and strong and they are where they should be for 9 wks. 
Now have nhs scan thru for 28th dec with booking in appt on 4th Jan. Decided not to have nuchal scan.
Hope you're all ok
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper that is a brill pic i bet your chuffed to bits love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow, those piccies are awesome!!!  You must be over the moon  

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone in OK, sorry I've not been around for a couple of days!

Piper - those pics are great so glad they've put your mind at rest after the tummy bug, don't be over doing this weekend! speak to you in the week!

Becca - Fantastic news about the op, sounds like it was really positive hope your not too sore and just take it steady for a while, no getting jiggy with it just yet!

Puss - Glad you've got the go ahead to start in Dec, and best of luck with it! is it short protocol again? will you be weeing on sticks this month

Pasha - hoe your feeling OK and still got that big grin on your face! your levels are excellent!

Well girls I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats Abseiled from the top of Doncaster Racecourse and it was fantastic would defiantly do it again!  thanks to those of you who sponsored me, it really is a good cause I lost a good friend to cancer 4 years ago, I will bring the photographic evidence next week!!!!!!!

Love to you all particularly those I've not PM'd (too lazy to read all the posts I've missed!)

Really looking forward to lunch next week
Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone hope your all havin a good weekend....started my xmas shopping well i brought a santa anda reindeer my DH just rolled his eyes as i have quite a few already.. ..  gets abit like a grotto....  ...

Looking forward to meeting everyone next week will find out the times of my trains hope someone will take pity on me    and meet me at the station does anyone know roughly what time I need to be there....

Puss - So glad your starting in Dec have you got your wee sticks at the ready... ..looks like we may be ov at the same time end of dec....Hope you had a good retail therapy weekend with your friend... 

Clur - How are you mate are you on nights this week....

Becca - Glad to hear your op went well... ...You and your dh better get plenty of rest in sounds like it'll be alot of    for you.... 

Piper - What fab piccies... .. there really lovely...Hope your move went ok and your taking it easy....

Rach - Glad your abseil went well did you wear your wonder woman pants... ..your one brave woman...

Juliet - hows things with you and freddo...bet your getting big now what is your due date...

mel - Hows you... sounds like youve been busy at your grandpa's hope youve had a relaxing weekend....

Pasha - How are you still grinning.  ...when do you go for a scan....will you be discharged from care then....

Caza - hope youve got some nice follies and theyve grown over the weekend hun....

Hi to everyone else...

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had my scan today got 1 mature folli and 5 small ones under 10 should have had EC wed but not having it till Fri stimming me a bit longer so feel a bit down in case i don't get any    love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Caza - Try to keep positive and keep willing those follies to grow!

Dee Bee - Me and the Lurvely Clure are coming together so we will meet you at the train station, do you want to try and find a train thats comes in for about 12.30 as not sure how much of a walk it is to the restaurant but Clure knows where it is as she's a regular! (alci! ) do you want to PM me details of what you look like and will be wearing etc! and we can sort out details! Clure and I both have specs big bums and spikey hair! 

Love Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All hope everyone is ok....

Caza - Just wanted to say keep positive and urging those follies on hun will be thinking of you...

Rach - Thanks for that mate will try and get a train for about that time...whose coming on Sat I can't remember...old age.. ...may not know what I'm wearing till last minute depends on what I can get fat belly in... ....What kind of place is it...whats everyone wearing is it casual jeans etc....

catch you later...

deb bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Caza, just wanted to say, dont you worry about anything.  You have some eggies coming on and that's all that matters  .  They really know what they are doing and have a wonderful monitoring process so you can be sure that they will maximise your chances  

As for me, well, I'm still sore.  The prof said I should nt be fooled by the small incisions as I have had quite a lot done .  Having my stitches out tomorrow and I'm hoping to go to our works Xmas party on Friday   I'm going to look a sod in a dress with my big fat bloated tum, but I dont care  .  It's nice that I can have a bit a fun and a couple of drinkys or two before the serious ttc starts    I'm still not up for any rumpy atm  

When is your do girls ?  I'll be thinking of you    and those that can, have a drink for me  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Me again, as some of you may know, I had loads of bum/bowel pains and constipation  prior to op.  Turned out, some of my bowel was stuck to my uterus  I thought I'd 'try out' my 'new bum' and have a curry tonight  

Feel free to lower the tone further............


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Had a nice weekend with my friend,  done a bit more Xmas shopping,  but loads to go...  deep joy..  

Piper - pm'ed you directions to my house - let me know if they look ok!

Rach - well done for completing the abseil, you must be absolutely mad,  but very brave.... Cant wait to see the wonder woman pants in the photos!  Yes I'm doing short protocol again - all that lovely HRT to come.

Deb - Yup, pee sticks will be at the ready around 31/12 & with any luck we'll be seeing the new year in with a bang    Jeans are fine in Ha Ha - and don't worry about your fat bits - they can keep mine company! 

Caza - 6 follies sounds great and by Friday they should be nice and ready!  Keep smiling..

Clur - Where are you missus!  Are they just working you too damn hard or is your tinternet playing up?  

Becca - Top girl- get the curry down you and give that new bum a good old workout!    

Juliet - hows the baby stuff stockpile and redecoration exercise going?    Have you still got that poor man chained to his paintbrush?

Mel - hows things - did you get to put your feet up over the weekend after your busy week?

Pasha - how are you doing?  hope the scan went OK - looking forward to meeting you on Sat...

Hi to anyone I've missed!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning!.......ive returned to the fold 

just finished nites and am now off for a week.. looks like it will take me that long to catch up 

puss..congrats on gettin to start when you want, thats much better for you psychologically cos your all reved up for it. xmas shoppin...ahem ive done literally nothing.i cant seem to get started this year. hopin to do it all on thurs in a frenzy.

debs...i dont have a big bum...its huge!!!...rach must"ve had a hair cut ..cos she wasnt a spikey bonce.....ha i bet shes had a mullet. im a style guru!.or maybe since chuckin herself off buildings it wont stick down.  the ha ha is nice and relaxed, wear what you want. i will pm you my mobile number then if your wandering forlornley round the station cos you cant spot tweeedle dum and tweedle dee..you can call me.
let us know time of your train (where you leavin from) so we can suss out what platform youll be on . give us a brief description of yourself. see you saturday

pasha... oooh whens your scan?....bet your still floating round on cloud nine. well done chuck and lots of love  n luck!

becca....really glad to hear the op was a success. hope you werent too hard on your new bum and only had a gentle curry ...not a hot steamy vindaloo....i shall have several drinks for you on saturday...who knows i may even invent a new cocktail and name it after you..." a becca bum please barman".  

piper...your new fotos are way cool..they look baby shaped already!!!. hope you have managed to unpack a few boxes and settled into your new home.where abouts in the doncaster area did you end up , or was it more lincolnshire way?

rachiroo..the modern womans super heroine....dont care where we go on friday...if you want to do bottled stuff at thackery ..or fish and chips at whitby or york/leeds/lincoln whatever..im easy!.yes nige will still take us on saturday.
congrats on the abseil you nutter...dont forget the fotos!

melanie...have you seen ub yet?...are you in amsterdam?? cant keep up with your jet set life style, can you come up here and put my tree up...its not a job i relish.in fact this year i decided to get a pre lit tree cos i hate trying to put the lights on evenly. saw a beautiful black one..( all the rage this season apparently but balked at payin £90 for it!).....whats the weather like?...are you a wincy willis or a ulrika johnson?

juliet....another jet set bird. wheres the final destination then?
hows  the decorating progressin? hope your the gaffer and marks the lackey...dont want you over doin it.....tea at the ritz sounded fabulous sweetie!...its official..no one can top you in the posh bird stakes! 

caza...im sure by friday youll have a nice crop of mature follies. exciting stuff! when will you test if e/c is friday...thats gonna be near xmas..god that would be a terrific xmas pressie.is elladee all excited ? there cant be many more sleeps till xmas!

so girlies ..lookin forward to meeting you lot on saturday....am goin to my step daughters 21st birthday party on friday, so will have to watch the ale intake cos otherwise i will be a hung over clure on saturday....not attractive!

id knocked the broadband connection loose on the pc! ...doh!

then been feelin a bit low...nige is too..he says he  hates what ive done to him...turned him into a big soft ****. so was givin myself a bit of a  break from it all. god we sound a right pair of misery guts.anyway...im back to normal whatever the hell that is....soooooo see you guys on saturday!

love claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning Laydees

Well feel abit groggy this morning not sure if I have a cold coming or not,,, going to throw plenty of Vit C down my neck don't want to be sneezing all over you lot at the weekend.... 

Becca - Hows the New Bum.. .. did you try it out.....Have fun having your stitches out today hope there not to painful....sounds like your not up to the Chico Dance.. ...but at least you can have a  

Puss - Glad you had a good weekend with your friend.. ..Xmas shopping its really doing my head in... ... fancy doing mine... 

Clur - The clur has returned begining to think you'd got lost... ..On Sat only coming from Chesterfield will look out for the 2 dodgy birds at the station...  PM me your number and then I can ring you if I don't see a couple of Super models at the station...  .....Seriously I hope you and Nige are feeling much brighter.... ...moan at us if you want ...

Just a quickie as I'm supposed to be working..   hI to everyone else will catch up later....

deb bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey deb bee
you got mail...he he royal mail  

sorry i will stick to the day job
clure x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

mel....or can i call you wincy? 
whilst your doin the weather report part time maybe you could also hire out your skills as a professional festive decorator....dont get me wrong i like to see it all done, just find it a ball ache!...least this year no arguments about where the lights on the tree went!

failing that i can see you as santas little helper/elf....bet youve got your own suit too!

hope you have a fab time tonite...dont forget some undies to throw at ali, and have a smashing time in amsterdam.easy on the hash cake young un!

love clure xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....its a bit chilly this morning my Dh had to scrape the car for me while I sat inside drinking tea what a love he is...Anyhows

Clur - Jokes... .. defo stick to the day job if I were you... ...have Pm you'd back now I know what to do ..... ... well think I have... ....hope the decorating is going ok and your enjoying your week off...

Mel - Hope you enjoyed UB40 last night...and have a great time in Amsterdam don't forget to stay away from dodgy shops.... ...

Hi to everyone else....Juliet, Puss, Piper, Pasha, Caza, becca, rach and anyone else i've missed..catch up tonight....

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Not much to say just wanted to wish Pasha loads of luck for massively increased levels today!

Love Rach


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Just to let you know that I am going to let your threads run on for a few pages longer form now on. Didn't want you to think we'd forgotten about you!  

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls went to care this morning saw pasha got to talk to her she is lovely and i got 10 follies    i was shocked Ginny glad ub40 was brill  love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... 

Caza....... lovely to see you this morning........ well done on the follie front !!! Wish I could have stayed  longer to chat.... sorry I had to disappear mid conversation    You know how it is!!  So..... EC on Friday?  Try not to worry too much .... if you want to send me PM and ask ANY questions at all.... then please do.... I'm not shy!!  What I can say is that Dr Lowe did my EC and Dr Shaker did my ET..... BOTH were fantastic.  No it isn't pleasent..... but the procedure itself passed really quickly.  But if you really are struggling.... say something..... I got the feeling they could help more.... but need to hear from YOU first that you're finding it difficult.  Good luck for Friday ..... I'm sure you'll get some little beauties!!!  Take care sweetie..... I'll be thinking of you.  Let us know A.S.A.P how it went. xxxx

Puss.... Excellent news.... bet you're so relieved you're starting this month.  Think it's superb .... you sound so much happier ...... really pleased for you.  You can enjoy Xmas now     
Have you finished your X mas shopping now?

Mel..... Xmas stuff sorted already .... far too organised..... I've not touched mine yet.... better get my backside into gear.  Think will go to Meadow hell on Sunday......     I hate the place!!!  Sounds like you had excellent time seeing UB40.... and off to Amstadam tonight.  Have a fantastic time.  Looking forward to hearing about it all when you get back..... enjoy xxxx

Piper.... you're new piccies look amazing..... so clear .... fantastic  .  Hope the house move has gone well ..... you take care of yourself and don't over do it!  Take care xxx

Becca..... Great news about the op    and they found your tubes clear...... excellent... you take as much time as you need to recover !  You sound so much perkier.  Treat your bowels to a bit of curry.... put it through it's paces.... I would.  You'll feel on top of the world        As for writing to your MP regarding your previous Gynae...... I would and I don't blame you for feeling so angry.  You're entitled to be.  It would probably put all the anger and frustration to rest as well..... then you can move on and put all you're energy into the here and now.  It's bound to make you feel better. Men and BMS .....     what can I say?  It's such a typical male thing isn't it .....     Don't be bullied or cajoled into anything if you're not ready.... you take care of yourself. 
As for being a couch potatoe ... I love it too.... it's great.  My hubby asked me if I was getting bored  ......  you must be joking .... lovin it    Have brilliant time at works X mas party..... get some   down you !!!  Take care xxx

Rach.... you brave girlie...... looking forward to seeing the piccies ..... sounded like great fun!!! Well Done ..... I really admire your determination and perseverance to overcome  any fear..... wish I had that strength....or was it the Wonder Woman Pants that gave you the courage?  Can I borrow them?

Deb Bee.... Have you fought off the cold yet?  Bless.... hope  you feeling better soon.  Get some hot toddies down you..... xxxx

Clure..... you're back.... off work for a week.....       hope you're enjoying it ..... see you Saturday. xxxx

Hi Juliet.... how you doing?  Will speak later....  

Well........ I'm absolutely fine......its still not sunk in yet.  My GP has also been really understanding about what my job involves and has signed me off until after Christmas.... I feel so relieved..... it just gives me that little bit of extra time....

Went to CARE this a.m..... saw Caza..... wish we'd had longer to talk ..... so nice to be able to actually have met someone off here and then meet them in person..... so really looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday.  Are we still meeting at 1p.m?  

My blood results today were 5472  (day 22)....... Debbie seemed happy with this...... so far so good...... just want everything to be o.k.  I'm feeling fine.  Occasional feeling of nausea..... but nothing major..... and long may it last       It's not sunk in yet..... still can't believe it...... taking one day at a time.....

Hi to anyone I've missed........ hope you're all o.k and looking forward to the festive season    ....... speak soon..... see some of you on Saturday.

  All the best for Friday Caza..... be thinking of you sweetie..... just think of all those lovely eggs    Speaking of which ..... you've just sneaked in a post......  

Much love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Just wanted to say to Caza 10 Follies yippee....        thats fantastic so it will be the EC on Friday hun will be thinking of you....

Pasha - What a great GP signing you off till after xmas... .. get your feet up gal and relax... well after Meadow HELL on Sunday your being really brave going there.... .. looking forward to seeing you on sat

Will catch up on rest of personals tonight  have a great day everyone Clur get your decorations up woman...... 

see you later

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Yippee I'm off work for 4 days! On the down side think I've got vertigo been feeling really sick and dizzy for a couple of weeks finally dragging my **** to the drs in the morning!  (and before any of you get excited no I'm not!!!!!! Don't even seem to be ovulating!)

Caza - Great news about your follies hope it all goes well for you tomorrow and it leads to a little playmate for elladee

Pasha - those levels are in the same range as Pipers well done girlie hope you fancy Twinnies   

Look forward to seeing you all on saturday! (luckily eating helps my sickie feeling!) 

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all,
Just back briefly and looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday... Rach please Reiki for a good day for me please!!
Pasha, your hcgs are great and are a really strong level, so i'm sure you've got a real strong bubba in there!
Puss, so pleased you're back on the rollercoaster again this month, sp is soo long anyway!!!
Caza, 10 follies!!! where did they come from? Good luck for tomorrow hun!
Rach, enjoy all that time off work, and hope you get the dizziness sorted.
Hello to everyone else, will catch up properly if/when i ever get my broadband back!!! Hate pay as you go - my fingers don't type fast enough!!
love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh and forgot to say... Nurse Rachel gave birth to a lovely baby boy by c-section on Tuesday. Mum and baby doing well!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening all

Just a quicky to say good luck to Caza for tomorrow - 10 follies is excellent and I'm sure you'll get a good crop of eggies from them!        I

hi to everyone else  - will catch up properly tomorrow after appt with Paula  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls did any of u feel sick after last injection love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi caza.....

Just want to say...... good luck for tomorrow.....everything will be fine and you'll get some bootiful eggs!
In answer to your question..... no..... I didn't feel sick..... but everyone reacts differently I suppose.  Are you feeling worried and nervous.... if so...... that won't be helping you.  Are you taking  x1 tamazapam tonight?  That might help you relax a bit as well.  Hope you feel better soon.

I'll be thinking about you  -take care - let us know a.s.a.p how it all went.

Much love pasha xxxx

p.s  Puss........ hope everything goes well with appointment with Paula  

Rach...... I've had vertigo really badly before..... I fell down the stairs  .  If it is vertigo - the tablets they give you clear it up really quickly.  It's a horrible sensation though isn't it?  Really feel for you.  Hope it gets sorted quickly.  Speak soon xxxx

Hi everyone


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning!!!

just a few lines to say good luck to caza for her egg collecton today 

congrats to pasha on super hcg levels.....double buggy on the horizon there too??

 
puss...hope all went well at your appointment with paula

deb.. i sent you a pm yesterday or the day before , did you get it?


tommorows meet up people.....table is booked for 1pm...in the name of "reed"....hopefully rach, debbie and i should be there for 12.45....but if not youll know what table to ask for, ideally we"ll all be there before 1.!!  

see you tommorow
claire x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck Caza!!!!!!
Puss, good luck with Paula - send her my love!!

Clure, How many of us are actually going tomorrow? I had it in my head that its me, you, Rach, Deb Bee, Pasha and Puss - have i missed anyone?

See you all tomorrow, I'm the one with the huge belly already!!!
love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls just got back and i have 11 eggs so got to wait till tomorrow see if they fertilize the local was better than non at all speak soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Well done Caza - 11 eggs is great!  

Keeping my fingers crossed for the fertilization for you - and I hope you're feeling ok after all the poking and prodding!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Me again!

TFI Friday - I've had a busy week and my little brain is addled!

Appt this morning with Paula went well - had a chat, signed all the consents & got my pee sticks ready for the great new year ov test..  They've decided I should take some steroid tabs (Dexamethasone) during stimms this time around - to (hopefully) encourage more follicles to grow & improve implantation I think she said.  Oh well,  if that's the case give me buckets of the stuff then!    

Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow at Ha Ha! - polishing the old boots tonight!

Clur are you still wearing your fishnets?  Just so's we know whether police protection will be required at the station....

Are we going to fight over who's having Piper & Pasha's share of the wine?  

Piper - hope the directions work ok,  if you get lost call me and I'll send his lordship out to save you!  

Ooo - DH has just uttered those magic words "there's some wine in the fridge...." 
Well,  the sun's nearly over the yard arm so I'm off to open it..

ttfn again..
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

piper..you are correct there will be six of us, unfortunatley juliet will be unable to join us. 

puss...im still undecided on the fishnets, but the white stilletos are a definate,as is the seasonal tank top..!  i wouldnt fight over the wine with you..im a lady...rach probably would tho!

caza..11 eggs is a cracker..all the best!

see you girls tommorow....

clure x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone.......

Caza 11 eggs......that's fantastic..... even better than you were originally told !!!  Get your feet up -take it easy.... let us know how many fertilise xxxx

Puss..... excellent news!!

Clure....  Are the white stilettos all scuffed on the heel as well? 

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow

See you then 

Love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All 

Really lookoing forward to meeting everyone tomorrow and with clur and rach meeting me at the station its like an Armed Guard to the HaHa bar...  ...

If i get cut off its me pooter playing up again.... 

Clur - PM'd you my mobile....have you got your decs up yet....stilletos how nice....  think i can only get my lard **** in me jeans.... 

Pasha - hows it going... levels really rising now hun.....

Puss - great news on the paula front wee sticks and extras what can i say.... 

caza - glad everything went ok...112 eggies thats brill...  

Rach - how'd you get on at the drs with your vertigo....

piper - will look for the big belly tomorrow....  

Juliet - hows you hun have you been doing anymore shopping...

Mel - the traveller is back coming back with euros unheard off...sorry to hear about dh gran...

hope everyone else is ok will see you all tomorrow.....

deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a quickie!!
Caza, fab news on the 11 eggs... fingers crossed for fertilisation results today - can you phone the haha bar with them - so we can celebrate for you!!! 
Everyone else look forward to seeing you all later!
Mel, yep i truly have a big tum already!!!
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls out of the 11 eggs 5 have fertilized the other 6 were immature so should have et Mon depending on how they go over the weekend see u soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Girls

would just like to be the first to say you are all fabulous and thanks for a superb afternoon

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Caza, congratulations! sending lots of positive vibes to those 5 embies! Good luck for ET tomorrow!  
Rach, still ******? did you need the bucket?
Lovely to meet everyone - you were all great ( although i'm not sure all of the other diners thought so!!!   )
love Piper xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43976.0.html

pam xx


----------

